
A Day at the Park - pimlottc
http://kiriakakis.net/comics/mused/a-day-at-the-park
======
dredmorbius
Having taken more to wondeering what the questions should be than the answers,
I find this brilliant. Possibly also a guide to some difficult conversations
and questions from others.

